# Dunhill Lighter Repair?



## nwsalmon

I just picked up a Dunhill lighter at a yard sale for $10. Beautiful gold filled case but it does have a problem. The roller wheel will not spin. 

Has anyone had any experience repairing a Dunhill lighter that can offer some advice and save me a few bucks?

I have sent a Dunhill to ARS to have it repaired in the past but just curious if this is something I can repair myself.

BTW....ARS is a Dunhill authorized repair center and do excellent repairs but just hoping I can fix this myself before paying for the repair.

:ask:


----------



## MattB

My first guess would be the flint, 2nd would be that it has become stuck over time and I would send it to the repair shop before I started trying to dislodge it, pour lube on it etc. With the price you paid for that lighter you got an awesome deal, whatever it costs for the repair will be well worth it. Can you post a pic? Congrats on the great find.


----------



## nwsalmon

Too new to post pics but it's a beautiful lighter. The lighter actually had no flint or fuel in it. 

The lady I bought it from said her husband bought it new in France in the 70's, only used it for two years, and then quit smoking. He has since passed away and she found it in a drawer and decided to sell it.

I'm a mechanically inclined person but I do know my limitations. Hopefully someone with some Dunhill lighter repair experience can give me some step-by-step instructions.

Pretty good score but I'll probably send it off to ARS to have it repaired if I don't get any responses on how to repair it.


----------



## nwsalmon

I ended up sending it to ARS. It came back in a nice Dunhill pouch and now works perfectly! They cleaned the case, replaced the valves, and all of the seals. I could not be happier with the service they provided.

:biggrin:


----------



## MrRogers

What did they charge you???

Mrr


----------



## nwsalmon

MrRogers said:


> What did they charge you???
> 
> Mrr


It wasn't cheap at $90 but worth it to me. The lighter only cost me $10 so I only have $100 bucks in it. It's worth a lot more. I'll try to post some pics soon. It's a silver finish and a beautiful lighter.


----------



## apevia

nwsalmon said:


> It wasn't cheap at $90 but worth it to me. The lighter only cost me $10 so I only have $100 bucks in it. It's worth a lot more. I'll try to post some pics soon. It's a silver finish and a beautiful lighter.


What a bargain! I can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## nwsalmon

Here's a couple of pictures of my Dunhills. The silver one was just repaired by ARS. They did an excellent job. The gold Dunhill is one of my favorites and also works fine.


----------



## guy g

Do you have an addy or number for ARS? I have an early 60's Dunhill I would like to get fixed.Thanks.


----------



## nwsalmon

guy g said:


> Do you have an addy or number for ARS? I have an early 60's Dunhill I would like to get fixed.Thanks.


Authorized Repair Service

Do a Google search on the above for their web site. I don't have enough posts to post a link.

*3450 Asheville Hwy
Lower Level
Hendersonville, NC 28791
P:828-693-3212
F:828-693-3213*

The Authorized Repair Service is also known as:
ARS, RW Repair Service and Norich Sales & Service.


----------



## guy g

Found it, Thank you!


----------



## guy g

I sent the above mentioned Dunhill in. $90 plus 9 for shipping. They have confirmed my payment. My new question... Will the lighter work at 6000 ft ? I've got a couple of other butanes and they seem to have problems at altitude.


----------



## nwsalmon

guy g said:


> I sent the above mentioned Dunhill in. $90 plus 9 for shipping. They have confirmed my payment. My new question... Will the lighter work at 6000 ft ? I've got a couple of other butanes and they seem to have problems at altitude.


Wow, 6k! I'm not sure. You may want to shoot an email to ARS. They responded promptly to a couple of questions I asked.

One thing I did with a couple of problem lighters was to switch to Vector butane. Not sure why it helped but it did. It may have something to do with the purity of the butane. Supposedly it's refined 5 times.

Good luck!


----------



## guy g

Thanks, I'm using good triple refined from my BM. If that doesnt work I'll try something else.


----------



## guy g

Update... repair was $90 plus 9 for shipping. Should be shipped out on monday.


----------



## JetHed

nwsalmon said:


> Here's a couple of pictures of my Dunhills. The silver one was just repaired by ARS. They did an excellent job. The gold Dunhill is one of my favorites and also works fine.


Hey Salmon,

I have that exact silver lighter. Mine was my fathers. The flint release is bent slightly up and is stuck. I was considering sending it to ARS. I'm a cigar smoker but prefer a torch lighter so I wont use the Dunhill too much. What is the age and value of this lighter? I'm NOT looking to sell it. I just want to justify the cost of ARS' repairs.

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## nwsalmon

JetHed said:


> Hey Salmon,
> 
> I have that exact silver lighter. Mine was my fathers. The flint release is bent slightly up and is stuck. I was considering sending it to ARS. I'm a cigar smoker but prefer a torch lighter so I wont use the Dunhill too much. What is the age and value of this lighter? I'm NOT looking to sell it. I just want to justify the cost of ARS' repairs.
> 
> Thanks,
> Doug


Doug....They range anywhere from $150 to $350 depending on condition. You're paying for the bling factor and the quality. I love my lighter so it's up to you if it's worth the repair. Since it was your fathers I'd repair it and keep it forever.


----------



## drdpitts

Here is an inexpensive way to service your dunhill Rollagas! Repair 2 kits for only $8.95 (+$1.93 shipping) His kits include 2 pages of step by step instructions & trouble shooting tips. if you need for him to repair your lighter he only charges $40! He is on ebay & his id is *sofiasdad2011*...


----------

